# Wading with 1D



## Pittzburghkid (Mar 19, 2014)

I have two daughters. The older one is three months from thirteen and likes pop music. Dad does not really enjoy music other than some classical and an occasional 80's classic. The protocol for music is currently ask Dad, Dad and daughter review the music and decide whether it is objectionable to our core Christian values. So no to Katy Perry, Miley Cyrus and Lady gaga (she wouldn't even ask) and yes to some One Direction and currently Emblem Three. I have seen parents that went too hard with the whole pop music is the devil thing and I decided this method may teach her the discernment that she will need moving forward. How do you do music and kids in your home?


----------



## Andres (Mar 20, 2014)

My son's two years old so he listens to whatever dad plays for him to listen to. 
Your method does sound like a favorable one though. Keep up the good work dad.


----------

